# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Kıbrıs Sorunu ve Türkiye-AB İlişkileri

## ceydaaa

asd.jpgKıbrıs, son elli yılın en önemli uluslararası sorunlarından biridir. Bu sorunda iki ayrı tarafın olduğunu söylemek yanlış olmayacaktır. Bir tarafta Kıbrıslı Türkler ve Türkiye diğer tarafta ise Rum Kesimi Yunanistan ve Avrupa Birliği yer almaktadır.

Türkiyenin batıya dönük siyaseti Avrupa Birliğine üyelik amacı olarak ortaya çıkmış, yaklaşık yarım asırdır uluslararası siyaset bu amaca uygun olarak şekillendirilmiştir. Fakat bu süreçte karşılaştığı en büyük sorunlardan biri hiç kuşkusuz Kıbrıs sorunudur. Bu bağlamda, Kıbrıs sorununun Türkiyenin birliğe üyeliğini nasıl etkilediği ortaya konulmak istenmiştir.

1960 yılında oluşturulan Kıbrıs Cumhuriyetinin yapısı, adada ki Rumların ve Türklerin büyük oranda kendiişlerini kendilerinin düzenlemeleri ve ayrı varlıklarını korumaları temelinde bir arada yaşamalarını öngören bir yapıydı. Fakat yapının işlemediğini gören Rumların, değişiklik tekliflerini kabul etmeyen Türklere karşı şiddete başvurmaları, sistemin yıkılmasına ve Kıbrıslı Türklerin adanın belli kısımlarına sıkışmış bir şekilde varlıklarını devam ettirmek için kendi yapılarını oluşturmalarına neden olmuştur.1964-1974 arasında Yunan ve Kıbrıslı Rum yöneticiler arasında yaşanan bağımsızlığın Yunanistana bağlanması mücadelesi Temmuz 1974te Kıbrısta Yunan cuntası destekli bir darbeyle zirve noktasına ulaşınca Türkiye, Kıbrısta zaten yıkılmış olan sistemin tamamen Yunanistanın kontrolü altına girmesini engellemek için askeri müdahalede bulunmuştur. Sonrasında toplumlar arası görüşmeler bir çözüm üretemeyince Kıbrıslı Türkler, başlangıçtaki gibi Rumlarla tekrar eşit konuma gelebilmek için önce gelecekteki federasyonun kendilerine ait kısımlarını oluşturmuşlar, daha sonra da bağımsız devletlerini ilan etmişlerdir.

Avrupa Birliğini oluşturan Batı Avrupa devletleri,1964 yılında Kıbrısta ki sistemin Rumların şiddet olaylarıyla yıkılmasına ve Türklerin sistemden dışlanarak Rumlardan ayrı bir şekilde asgari hayat koşullarında yaşamak zorunda kalmalarına sessiz kalmışlardır. Bu durum AET tarafından Kıbrısın iç sorunu olarak görülmüş, AETnin buna müdahale edemeyeceği dile getirilmiştir.

Fakat 1974 yılında enosis tehlikesi karşısında Türkiyenin gerçekleştirdiği askeri harekâtı Kıbrısı bölen işgal altına sokan bir dış müdahale olarak algılamışlardır. 1974 yılına kadar Kıbrıs sorunu ile yakından ilgilenmeyen AET üyelerinin 1974 müdahalesinden sonra müdahaleyi kınayan bir ortak görüş yayınlamıştır. AB tarafından bu durum; Kıbrıstaki durum sadece Yunanistanı değil bütün Avrupayı ve bütün dünyayı ilgilendirmektedir. şeklinde ifade edilmiştir.

Yunanistanın 1981 yılında AT ye üye olması ile Kıbrıs sorunu ATnin iç sorunlarından biri haline gelmeye başlamıştır. Bu tarihten itibaren Yunanistan, üyeliği sayesinde AB kurumlarını Kıbrıs Rum tarafı lehine kararlar almaya zorlamıştır. Türkiye ile Kıbrıs sorunun ilişkilendirilmesi 1987 yılında Türkiyenin AT ye tam üyelik başvurusunda bulunduğu döneme rastlamaktadır.[4]Yunanistan AB karar alma mekanizmasının içinde olma avantajını kullanarak AB ile Türkiye arasındaki her yeni gelişmeyi Kıbrıs sorununun çözümüne bağlamaya çalışmıştır.

Kıbrıs Rum Kesiminin 1990daki üyelik başvurusunun 1993 yılında olumlu karşılanması ile Kıbrıs sorunu nitelik değiştirerek Avrupalılaşmaya başlamıştır.

Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi 1990 yılında üyelik başvurusunda bulunduğunda Türkiye ve KKTC bu başvurunun hukuki temelde yoksun ve geçersiz olduğunu belirtmişlerdir. KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı Denktaş ise 1960 Kıbrıs Cumhuriyetinin iki toplumun siyasi eşitliğine dayalı bir yapı olduğunu dolayısıyla Kıbrıs Türk toplumunu temsil etmeyen Kıbrıs Rum Yönetiminin iki toplum adına üyelik başvurusunda bulunamayacağını vurgulamıştır.

Güney Kıbrıs tüm ada adına tam üyelik başvurusunda bulunmasının ardından ve Türkiye-AB ilişkilerinin Gümrük Birliği doğrultusunda gelişmeye başlaması ile birlikte, Kıbrıs sorununun hangi yönde ilerleyeceğinin sinyalleri AB Zirvelerinde alınan kararlarla kendini göstermeye başlamıştır. AB-Türkiye Gümrük Birliği müzakerelerinin pazarlık unsuru olarak kullanıldığı 1994 Korfu Zirvesi kararları Yunanistanın veto tehdidi ışığında gerçekleşmiştir. Yunanistan, Kıbrıs ile müzakerelere başlanması için kabul edilebilir bir tarih verilmedikçe Türkiyenin GB üyeliğine onay vermeyeceğini açıklamıştır.

Sonuç olarak; Kıbrıs sorunu aslında AB tarafından ilk başlarda ilgilenilmesi gereken bir sorun olarak görülmemiş, oysa 1974 harekâtından ve 1990 da Kıbrıs Rum Yönetiminin ATye tam üyelik için başvurusundan sonra Kıbrıs sorunu ABnin kendi iç sorunu haline getirilmiştir. Kıbrıs Sorunu, GKRYnin 4 Temmuz 1990da Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti adı altında ABye tam üyelik başvurusunda bulunması ve AB komisyonun olumlu görüşünün ardından ABnin bir aktör olarak devreye girmesi ile birlikte yepyeni bir boyut kazanmış; Kıbrıs sorunu Avrupalılaşmıştır. GKRYnin 2004 yılında ABye üye olmasıyla birlikte Türkiyeye karşı bir önkoşul haline gelmiştir. Rum-Yunan ikilisinin etkili propagandaları ve veto tehdidi nedeniyle de Türkiye-AB ilişkilerini etkileyen en önemli sorunlar arasında görülmektedir.

----------

